# 2019 AFC Asian Cup Bids



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

*FINAL BIDS* as of January 2015
Iran
UAE


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

Uzbekistan deserves it. Hugely underrated place to visit, great food and friendly people. Also emerging as a club and international force in Asian football.


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes... Uzbekistan is an emerging powerhouse in Asian football, they would be termendous hosts. However the FIFA Women's U-20 WC last year will play against them


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

China, Iran or Malaysia for me.


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't think Iran's government deserves to be rewarded with a tournament that's supposed to be played in the spirit of international goodwill.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

vitaming said:


> I don't think Iran's government deserves to be rewarded with a tournament that's supposed to be played in the spirit of international goodwill.


i agree, although Iran arguably has the most passionate fans, the AFC asian Cup should never come here until the Islamic Republic is gone. If Iran had a suitable government, the Asian Cup would have already came here a bunch of times. Again Iran's issue is not stadiums, we have plenty of 50K+ stadiums and many smaller ones, but its the issue of if the fans will go to iran, or if they will listen to fox news,cnn,etc and just stay home and think iran is some kind of afghanistan. And the second problem is that Iran would have to comprise in letting in Women into stadiums to watch the matches (they did this for the 2012 u-17, but it was only foreign women allowed). Iran somehow lost to qatar in voting for 2011 asian cup by only a few votes and although Iran will bid and again have arguably one of the best supporters in the world, and they have decent stadiums, I dont see Iran getting 2019 Asian Cup. Personally I think Uzbekistan deserves it, and definetly not Bahrain


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

Iranian people and football fans are grand, tis indeed a shame about the leaders there. Otherwise they'd have hosted not only the Asian Cup but potentially be in the running for the WC itself.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Possible stadiums in Iran bid:
Azadi Stadium - Tehran, Iran - 100,000









Sahand Stadium - Tabriz, Iran - 68,000









Nagshe Jahan Stadium - Isfahan, Iran - 75,000









Ghadir Stadium - Ahvaz, Iran - 50,000









Foolad Stadium - Ahvaz, Iran - 27,500









Mianrood Stadium - Shiraz, Iran - 50,000


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

That Foolad stadium is rectangular, correct? At least it looks like it will be. Nice change from the running tracks.


----------



## Aulus (May 7, 2013)

China, Iran or Uzbekistan are preferable.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

5portsF4n said:


> That Foolad stadium is rectangular, correct? At least it looks like it will be. Nice change from the running tracks.


yes the foolad stadium is square


----------



## ShamLGW (Feb 23, 2013)

Malaysia will be host 2019 AFC ASIAN CUP . Insyaallah 

*BUKIT JALIL NATIONAL STADIUM*


----------



## ZooZ (Jul 25, 2013)

And saudi ?!


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ali Kafashian Head of Iranian Football Federation regarding iran's possible bid 

TEAMMELLI.COM-On a TV show this Friday morning, Ali Kaffashian has urged the government to support Iran’s bid for hosting the 2019 AFC Asian Cup. The head of the football federation stated that Iran has only a few days to finalize its proposal with documentations and submit the bid to the Asian Football Confederation headquarters in Kuala Lumpur. Kaffashian emphasized the importance of government support in winning the rights to host the Asian Football premier event. He said that in other countries, even the Country’s head of state gets involved in order to support such a bid.


In the TV interview, Kaffashian said “When we approach the government official about ideas of hosting important event, we always get their encouragement and approvals. But when it is time for them to take action and give support or official signature on the documents for approvals, they disappear! 

One important factor about sport and football development is hosting of big events. Any country that has ambition and aspiration to be a powerful nation in football, plan on hosting tournaments and excel in doing that. Four years ago, there were two candidates to host the FIFA Futsal World Cup, Iran and Thailand. It was a great opportunity for Iran and we did our utmost to get the approval of all concerned government organizations and other authorities, but we only managed half the signatures required. We lost to Thailand. The decision for selecting the host nation of 2019 AFC Asian Cup will be taken in 2 ½ from now.”
Kaffashian was bemoaning the lack of support and difficulty in getting signatures. He said “ Although from our previous experience , we realize that getting the signatures from the concerned government authorities and ministries is a difficult and time intensive task, we will simply not give up and continue our efforts to win this important hosting. We only have a few days left, 4 or 5 to be precise. Since we will have a new elected President and a new government, we asked the secretary General of the AFC to extend the final day of submission for a few more days in order to get the right approvals. We are awaiting their response. ”


About the infrastructure for hosting the Asian Cup, Kaffashian commented that “ If we want to host the Asian Cup we must ensure that we suitably prepare the four cities, Tehran , Esfahan , Tabriz and Mashad and upgrade the facilities to the required international standards.”


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

ZooZ said:


> And saudi ?!


no saudi bid as of yet


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

saudi arabia put forward a official bid. The AFC has given a August 31st deadline to the Iranian football federation to get the required number of signatures from government officials. The IFF only need a few more signatures so they will likely hand in their bid well before the deadline


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Tehran, Isfahan, Tabriz, and Shiraz are the 4 cities that are in the Iran bid


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

I think the chances are: 
China, Uzbekistan, Iran and Malaysia


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

The AFC Competitions Committee confirmed on 12 March 2013 that 11 countries expressed interest in hosting the 2019 AFC Asian Cup: 
Bahrain, China, Iran, Kuwait, Lebanon, Malaysia, Myanmar, Oman, Saudi Arabia, Thailand and the United Arab Emirates.

Bidding nations will have to prepare their final presentation by May 2014, the final deadline. 
The winning bid is expected to be announced at the AFC congress in June 2014.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Plausible Venues in UAE*

Abu Dhabi , Sheikh Zayed Sport City , 49,500 seats











Abu Dhabi , Mohamed Bin Zayed Stadium , 42,056 seats











Al Ain , Hazza Bin Zayed Stadium , 25,000 seats 











Dubai Exiles Rugby Ground (Seven Stadium) , 24,000 seats 











Sharjah , Sharjah Stadium , 12,000 seats


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

likasz said:


> Iran have no chance to host it. Not with the ban for women (even if only for iranian women)at stadiums.
> 
> Same goes to S.Arabia...


Saudi Arabia allows women to attend matches organised by AFC and FIFA. Not that it matters as it is down to UAE and Iran.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

irani1378 said:


> Soroush jan, compared to the rest of the Asian countries we are not behind in all your above points, the equality and human rights of the UAE is the same as us! UAE's advantage over us right now is more organization and better facilities, I believe UAE will likely win but we certainly have a chance. In 2011 we were 1 vote shy of hosting the Asian Cup instead of Qatar! And lastly the reason we could not host the islamic games was because Iran put "Persian Gulf" on every medal that would be awarded and arab countries simply refused to participate.



dadash uae is soo much ahead in infrastructure and social freedom 
yes maybe they have harsh laws for workers and have no human rights for them but the methodology compared to iran is really different

the uae is almost a fully free country in a social level 
freedom of dress, music, relations , etc 
but even such simple things are problematic in iran 

but the most important issue i think is planning and professionalism and infrastructure which i am sure iran will by no means be able to provide anything acceptable
look at naghshe jahan 
look at the way municipalities manage our cities 
look at our league and its corruption 

sure we are better than bangladesh and indonesia but i will prefer iran not to host any tournament until it will provide enough world class infrastructure 
and when it is socially free 

aberoomoon mire ba in vaziat

afc needs really high quality/modern venues to bring up asian football quality 
but we cant do that yet 
the stadiums will be pretty empty too 
imagine a game in naghshe jahan between australia and kuwait 
attendance will be 10000 maximum in a 75000 stadium 

i am not happy about the naming situation 
but aside that , i prefer uae at the moment 

bezar iran dorost beshe , jaame asia ke hich ishalla behtarin jame jahanio ham mizbani mikonim


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> dadash uae is soo much ahead in infrastructure and social freedom
> yes maybe they have harsh laws for workers and have no human rights for them but the methodology compared to iran is really different
> 
> the uae is almost a fully free country in a social level
> ...


aziz i agree with you we have those issues, i am not saying we don't, but we have successfully hosted the u-16 and u-14 championships with good organization and good stadiums, we can do the same with asian cup if the organizers spend time fixing the details and lets hope by 2019 the sanctions are lifted and 10 000 Aussies can fly to Isfahan and watch their team play with out any fear or stereotypes of iran


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

I forgot about the no women at football games rule in Iran, that throws a spanner in the works. What a shame, otherwise they'd be an interesting host.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Why not Hong Kong hosts?


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> Why not Hong Kong hosts?


i would persume to small of facililties


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

irani1378 said:


> i would persume to small of facililties


If small
Can 4county's mean Hong Kong, Macao, Singapore and Taiwan(Chinese Taipei)

look like Vietnam, Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia in 2007


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> If small
> Can 4county's mean Hong Kong, Macao, Singapore and Taiwan(Chinese Taipei)
> 
> look like Vietnam, Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia in 2007


The 2007 asian cup was a horrible failure is i dont think afc is going to try that idea again anytime soons


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

2019 AFC cup Will be hosted in UAE... and its done


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

OFFICIAL: UAE to host 2019 Asian Cup


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Right call. Will be a great Asian Cup


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Weebie said:


> Right call. Will be a great Asian Cup


Unfortunately I agree with you, hopefully they don't plaster Arabian Gulf on every square inch of the stadium.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

irani1378 said:


> Unfortunately I agree with you, hopefully they don't plaster Arabian Gulf on every square inch of the stadium.


it is an arabian gulf :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> it is an arabian gulf :banana::banana::banana:


now your just messing with me


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

irani1378 said:


> now your just messing with me


no i am serious  there are 7 arab states on the western coast! and the eastern coast also used to be an arab state in 1920s and now filled with arabs! so it is arabian gulf! just a history bro.... now the historic name before the 1900s and 1800s is a persian gulf but things change ....:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> no i am serious  there are 7 arab states on the western coast! and the eastern coast also used to be an arab state in 1920s and now filled with arabs! so it is arabian gulf! just a history bro.... now the historic name before the 1900s and 1800s is a persian gulf but things change ....:banana::banana::banana:


I would argue with you, but im really tired and you really have no arguement . It has been the Persian Gulf for more than a millennium and it will never change. On the bright side at least you have the Arabian Sea . Also ff the Arabian Gulf gets it's name from the fact that more Arab countries are surrounding it, then India Ocean should also change its name because India has a smaller border with it than other countries.


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Hahahah man its a gulf... Anyways i dont care...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Can we just change the name of the thread to "2019 AFC Asian Cup" since we know who is going to host the tournament? Or is there a seperate thread for that?


----------

